# Who belongs to Costco?



## Marie5656 (Nov 20, 2016)

*Earlier this year we got our first Costco here.  Right now Rick and I belong to Sam's Club.  Rick was wondering if we should not renew our Sam's in the spring and join Costco.  I am sure some here go to Costco.  What do you think?  How does it compare to Sam's, if you have joined there?  Will Costco let a non member just go in and have a look see, to check what they have and compare prices?

I am kind of wanting to stay with Sam's for no other reason that it is right next to the Walmart, where I also shop and can combine the trip easily.  Saving gas and time.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2016)

We've belonged to Costco for years now, and prefer it to Sam's Club.  I don't think Costco offers a free day of shopping for non-club members, but I don't know for sure.  We do go to Sam's Club around once a year when we can get in free and shop maybe with the 10% over member cost deal, and will pick up a few items that Costco may not carry (like Danish Crème Havarti Cheese).

I think it's an individual taste of which store suits your needs more.  Maybe you have a friend or neighbor you can tag along with some day and get the feel of what they have there?  Overall, we like the selection and prices better at the Costco store, both are equal distance to my house, so we could shop at either one just as easily if we choose.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 20, 2016)

We belong to both. I generally prefer Sam's because I think their prices are better. But we use the Optical Department and Pharmacy at Costco. Their pharmacy prices are less than using my insurance for most drugs. And I can get refills for 90 days without having to do it by mail. When looking for ready made appetizers and cheeses, Costco is better. Plain frozen veggie selection is better at Sam's. (Most of them at Costco have sauces.)

The Optical is good at Sam's too. They're actually very similar. We're equal distance from both.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2016)

I had a Costco membership that was a gift for one year, last year. I've never been to Sam's, but I loved Costco for several things. 

Since I practically live alone, ( adult grandson stays with me but doesn't eat here that often)  bulk grocery items are far more than I could reasonably use and store since I have very limited closet/cabinet space and a smallish fridge/freezer. So, for me to buy a membership isn't worth it.

I can only quote about 6 or 7 people I know who prefer Costco for Sam's for variety. Some say Costco is cheaper, some say they were about the same.  

We got some really good deals on outerwear and some clothing items.

The last 2 times I went though, I was asked to show my card which seems like a new thing. Guests of members are welcome and they allow guests to use the member's card for their own purchases, at least in my area.  But I can't imagine them *not* letting you walk around to check it out, it's free advertising!

They had begun selling wines in my state last year or the year before, but only in another city, I heard a bottle is 8.99 and very, very good.


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm usually at Costco once a week. Have been a member for years. In addition to bulk items for the house, we get lots of grocery items such as chicken, fish, fresh berries, electronics, etc. I've used them for photo printing and have been very pleased. They have a very good selection of wine. Have not been to Sam's in many years.


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 20, 2016)

My late husband and I went to Costco's for years.  Their meat is excellent, vitamins were a good
price as was their paper products.  I now go occasionally with my son and pay him for what I
purchase, or else, I ask him to pick up items for me such as paper products and water.


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 20, 2016)

> Their meat is excellent, vitamins were a good
> price as was their paper products.



Agree, their meat prices are very good. We don't have beef very often, but I picked up some NY sirloin steaks yesterday and they were awesome. Very tender and flavorful. I've used their pharmacy too. Good prices.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 20, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Agree, their meat prices are very good. We don't have beef very often, but I picked up some NY sirloin steaks yesterday and they were awesome. Very tender and flavorful. I've used their pharmacy too. Good prices.



We rarely eat red meat at home, but the Filet Minions from Costco are exceptional, or at least they were a few years ago when I last had them.

And I forgot about the vitamins and OTC meds like allergy and aspirin and such. 

Also, Costco is the only place I buy paper towels and toilet paper, their store brand. They carry "retro" rolls that are like they used to be before, "Honey, they shrunk the toilet paper." and they prices inch for inch are cheaper than any of the grocery store brands. You have to buy a gazillion rolls at a time, but it is a good deal.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2016)

The Kirkland brand of dog and puppy food rates pretty high, been buying mine there for years and saving a fortune.  I won't buy the cheaper brands anymore now that I know better.  We like to get their beef and sausage lasagna and eggplant parmesan there too.  Always buy their smoked salmon and Honey Smoked salmon, and their prime rib-eye cap steaks when they look good.

  Sometimes they have fresh rock fish that looks good, small fillets and light in color.  We just save half and eat it again after a one day break.  We get their Aussie Bites to have with coffee in the morning.  Their croissants, IMO, are much better than those at Sam's Club.  We always buy a big chunk of Gouda cheese there too.  Batteries, when on sale are a good buy, but I stick with the name brand Duracell, don't get the Kirkland anymore.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 20, 2016)

Sorry, I couldn't resist.   We don't have Costco here.  (ps. It should roll over, not under. )


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 21, 2016)

The only complaint about Sam's is that their items are popular *brand names* and cost more..Did you know that you can not buy Sam's Cola brand at Sam's!! You can only get it at WalMart!!

We do not have a Costco close to us..


----------



## IKE (Nov 21, 2016)

We don't have a Costco here, we've had a Sam's in town for several years but we've just never felt like joining.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 21, 2016)

No Costco or Sam's within an hour of where I live. I did go to a Costco once with a friend and found it an overwhelming shopping experience with the noise and crowds. No thanks.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 21, 2016)

My husbands idea of a 'hot date' is Costco or Sams.   We belong to both.   Like Sam's for certain things and Costco for others.   In a 5 mile radius, we have 3 Costco's by us.


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 21, 2016)

Forgot to mention their croissants - had one for breakfast this morning!


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Nov 21, 2016)

I belong to NOBODY!!!!! ld:


----------

